# A cheater confesses and gaslights at the same time



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)




----------



## rugswept (May 8, 2019)

If you're stuck with someone like this, get rid of her as soon as you can.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Rewarded with $30k


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

Note how she rotates her wedding ring, my W does that sometimes when she is attracted to someone.


----------



## Mr Steel (Sep 30, 2021)

I wouldn't even bother mate, walk away.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I’m calling bs on this. No way the husband could stay so calm.


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

Andy1001 said:


> I’m calling bs on this. No way the husband could stay so calm.


She’s only calm because he’s filming, you can see in her eyes she’d like to slap the phone out of his hands and she wanted to cut it short pretty quickly


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

I don't understand why she agreed to being filmed. What purpose did this serve?


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Another cheater that does what ever they want because they can and want to. Sickening.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> I don't understand why she agreed to being filmed. What purpose did this serve?


Really sad.
I absolutely do believe this video is real.

No sane woman, married or not would do this as a STUNT.
(OK, maybe if she was a broke and desperate, deceitful, paid actress)
If true, this will come out later, believe that.

.............................................................

Why would she do this?

Part of the self-mutilation.
Mutilating her self-image. 

Better put, she mutilated the image _others_ have of her.
Her answer is exactly accurate.
She is broken.

Do I think she cheated in the past?

Yes, a very good chance of this. 

And I think she had been sexually abused in her youth, and likely was very promiscuous, early on.

She self soothes with sex, especially with randoms.

She self soothes with randoms, much the _same_ as a baby does with a _pacifier.



The Typist-_


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Watched some of the related videos. She lost her job over some of this. She had been sexting and emailing male co-workers at a school district for a few years. They resigned and she was fired. She sued and got $30k in a settlement. Even more sickening that a person like this gets paid off.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Watched some of the related videos. She lost her job over some of this. She had been sexting and emailing male co-workers at a school district for a few years. They resigned and she was fired. She sued and got $30k in a settlement. Even more sickening that a person like this gets paid off.


Well, she got around $17k and her lawyer got the rest.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

This is sickening...I couldn't even watch half of it


----------



## karmagoround (Aug 27, 2021)

The conversation seemed cold and analytical, as if neither had lost anything.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

It reminded me of people here who have caught their spouse cheating but still want more and more "proof". His energy would have been better spent starting his new life.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

She has zero respect. And I realised what clue me in. It was a simple thing. But she did not take off her outdoor shoes before she put her feet on the armchair.

She has no respect for the furniture, no respect for her home, no respect for her daughter and no respect for her husband. Or herself.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

LisaDiane said:


> This is sickening...I couldn't even watch half of it


Same.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Did you notice how the WW is sitting in the fetal position?

As if, Daddy is mad at her.
And, she thinks she is going to get slapped, and hit with a belt.

Broken.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

Damn. That looks like a nice chair she's sitting her diseased butt on. Now he's gonna have to burn it.


----------



## arodathon (Oct 5, 2021)

I worry this is a very similar situation to my wife. I don't think my wife will be as honest as this if/when I confront her though.


----------



## BruceBanner (May 6, 2018)

Hope this guy got a good divorce.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Blondilocks said:


> I don't understand why she agreed to being filmed. What purpose did this serve?


i agree , i did not wait to the end i can't understand why both would film this


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Forest Hills sexting scandal: Ex-employee got $30K settlement


The settlement puts to rest an embarrassing situation for the school district in Anderson Township.



www.cincinnati.com


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

SunCMars said:


> Did you notice how the WW is sitting in the fetal position?
> 
> As if, Daddy is mad at her.
> And, she thinks she is going to get slapped, and hit with a belt.
> ...


Yep, very broken. Something happened to this person at a young age.

Hurt people hurt people.


----------

